# Pictures from Finland.



## jarno (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey! Im photographer from Finland.. I would like to get some feedback about my website and my pictures... Here is address to my webpage www.another-media.net and here is my email address jarno.hamalainen@another-media.net


----------



## Middlemarch (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey!  My grandfather was Finnish -- his family name was Myllylla.

Your photos are very good.  I'm new to photography, so I can't say much.  However, I notice a minimalist approach to your subjects, which I truly admire.  I especially like your webpage -- it's unique and easy to use.

Welcome to TPF!


----------

